# Brush cutter suggestions.



## Donb011 (Nov 14, 2021)

I have a FS131 but looking for something with more power. I'm mainly running a mulching blade . Best blade I ever used but the I think it's just putting a little to much strain on the be FS131. So far I'm considering the Echo 410, Stihl fs240 and the husky 545. Anything else in that size and price range. The Echo cost the least but everyone is out of stock at the moment. I can get the Stihl and husky locally right now.
Thanks


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Nov 14, 2021)

I went to look at a Stihl. None in stock. The larger ones are German made, and in stock at the warehouse. Four days time. I almost ordered one, but with no hands on experience wasn't decided on how much power is enough, and the top end was pricey for the amount I anticipated using it.
The previous week I had changed truck and dump trailer insurance, and since got the first annual bill. Brush cutter is going to have to wait.


----------



## Donb011 (Nov 20, 2021)

Bought the husky 545fb. 45.7cc and 2.8hp. Wow it cuts good. Stuff that would stop the FS131 the husky doesn't even flinch. The anti vib is a lot better to. The husky should work out good. I will see how it goes next weekend.


----------



## J_Ashley (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm curious what you're cutting that would stall the FS131. I've been (ab)using the 3-point brush knife blades on my older Stihl FS80 trimmers for years, and am always amazed at what it will cut through.

Best of luck on the new trimmer. Let us know how it performs.


----------

